# Water Changes



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Just a quick question... when do you start with daily water changes. How much should be taken out at each change?

They are in a 10 gallon. I have a small batch that are almost done sucking yoke. Also, there's a lot of crap from the hatch. Should I take all of it out during the water change? They seem to like to hide in the stuff.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

check Nike's thread agian. I have not had sucsess in the past with water changes when they are very small, Even when I would take every precaution, I would often wake up in the morning and most would be dead. But the last couple of weeks I have been leaving the fry tank 1/2 to 3/4 full. I do a quick syphon to clean up the bottom, and then add water that has been sitting out for a while (for temp).

It's a trial and error thing. As of late my survival rate has been beter than ever







When it comes to fry you have to be VERY GENTLE and take every precation, cause they are so vulnrable to diferences in water conditions.

BTW have you made a mini syphon for your fry tank?


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I'm not the guy on reds&#8230; But this is how I did mine. I would take my water out, and then fill a 5 gallon pail with slightly warmer water&#8230; Remove chlorine, chloramines, and set PH&#8230; Make sure the water is warmer&#8230;. Then use air line tubing&#8230; Create a siphon and let it trickle in to the tank&#8230;By trickling and with a heater in the fry tank&#8230; Temperature variations will be very minute&#8230;Personally I did 25%-50% water changes daily, but that is above and beyond&#8230; I wanted maximum growth in minimal time&#8230;

If daring more pre-mixed conditioned water may be added to the bucket as the diminshes into the tank


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Mantis ... yes, I've check through his threads and the answers to my questions weren't that clear. Maybe I should go thru it again. I do have a siphon made already. I think that I'm gonna leave most of the crap on the botom being they prefer to hide in the stuff (it's not rotting so I guess I can leave it in).

SC ... thanks for the input. I don't think that it's much different raising the fry past the danger stage between pygos and spilos.

As both have said ... I guess it'll be trail and error from personal expierence.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

tweaked said:


> ... I guess it'll be trail and error from personal expierence.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

this really sucks ... everything was going well up until this mornings water change.







Came home to find half the fry's dead as a door nail. I'm just gonna suck the dead ones out and change my water change schedule. I never check the water on the main tank, but tomorrow I'm gonna pick up some test kits ...


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I am sad,sorry man


----------

